# ATiTool and Speedfan



## Liquid5n0w (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a Galaxy 8800 GT, the ones with the fans locked at 100%.  So I had the GPU fan plugged into a chassis fan port.  This worked great on my nforce4 board in XP, Speedfan would be able to detect the GPU temperature directly and vary the fan speed to the temperature.

But now I'm on a new p35 board and in Vista, and Speedfan no longer sees the video card sensor, which I assume is a vista problem but I don't know for sure.  I use ATiTool regularly for the artifact scanning in my overclocking, even though it can't set clocks on my card.  I noticed a small feature "send GPU temperature to sensor:", did some digging.  Found out that this is for a program I've never used called MBM.  From what I understand it's not being updated anymore.

To the point, I was wondering if it would be possible to send the temperature to Speedfan also?  I assume that the Speedfan devs would have to implement this on their side, correct?


----------



## acer4ever (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi,
do you have the Galaxy card with the CoolerMaster heatpipe/fan?


----------



## Liquid5n0w (Jun 9, 2008)

I do have the Galaxy 8800 GT but it doesn't have the copper circular fan, it has the other blower and sink setup.

From what I understand it doesn't matter, they both have exactly the same problem.  I read somewhere that it is possible to edit it's bios and make it work, but I'm not sure.  I was going to try it but it's quite complicated.  I kinda have it working OK right now, but I'd still love to have this feature.


----------

